# Titanium watch question....



## Robocop (Dec 25, 2007)

I just received a very nice Swiss Army Watch for Xmas and really like it.....my question is has anyone ever had a reaction to titanium when worn on the skin? This watch is all titanium and it may be my imagination however it seems like my wrist itches when I wear anything titanium.

I wear a stainless duty watch daily with no problems however once long ago I had a similiar watch with a titanium band that I remember making my wrist irritated. I have never been allergic to anything at all and it seems odd that titanium would bother my wrists....is it my imagination? All of the online searching I found that titanium is very good material and is said to be free of allergic reactions.

The watch in question is in the link below.....maybe it is just the style of band of something and over time it will wear well with no problems. I only tried it for a short time tonight so maybe it is my imagination.

http://www.swissarmy.com/Timepieces/Pages/Product.aspx?category=basecamp&product=24715&


----------



## FRANKVZ (Dec 25, 2007)

Although titanium is considered a biocompatible metal, around 4% of all patients tested will show a positive reaction to titanium. Studies show that titanium allergic patient will improve after removal of titanium-containing implants. 
From here: http://www.melisa.org/


----------



## McGizmo (Dec 25, 2007)

I have been led to believe that Ti was hypoallergenic and when I made some Ti earrings many years ago, many women told me they could only wear high ct gold or platinum but that the Ti was fine and they appreciated a much cheaper alternative.

The linked comments have to do with implants and a blood testing firm so I wonder if similar % would have issues with Ti on skin contact?!? :shrug:

Ti is basically inert but I have read claims from a cutlery mfg that Ti impedes if not blocks out the growth of bacteria in its proximity which implies some sort of biological reaction?!? 

Robo,

Perhaps you are feeling the death throws of bacteria on your skin. :tinfoil:


----------



## Robocop (Dec 25, 2007)

I may give it a few days to break in however I will have to make up my mind before I have it sized. I am not sure I could exchange it after I have it sized however the loose fit may even be part of the problem.....I really like the watch.

So I just found out Victorinox makes the same watch in stainless for a little less cost. What are the benefits of a titanium watch vs a stainless model? I know weight is less however are they really that much more durable? Seems like one could have more features (automatic winding, solar, or atomic time) for the same cost in a different material. Man this titanium color is nice I must say.


----------



## Anglepoise (Dec 26, 2007)

I do not know the watch in question, but if I had to guess, I bet it has had some sort of 'bead blast' finish. Now these sorts of 'finishes' can be done with all sorts of media and this media , what ever it was, could be causing the reaction. Ti as it comes off the lathe is meant to be inert ( think that's the word).


----------



## basill (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a seiko with Ti case and bracelet. It feels so light it could be plastic.
I too like the colour and brushed finish but it already shows many tiny scratches from wear. I thought the finish would be tougher. I think I will stick to stainless or leather in the future. 

B


----------



## Max (Dec 28, 2007)

Panerai Watches - Steel vs Titanium Cases


----------



## Anglepoise (Dec 28, 2007)

Max said:


> Panerai Watches - Steel vs Titanium Cases



The article talks about the need to be continually polishing the Ti watch case
as it dulls.
This is new to me and I have NEVER seen Ti that changes appearance over time.


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 28, 2007)

I used to get discoloration from Stainless(well more like the brass beneath the stainless crown as it wore), but ever since I got my Wenger Ti watch no problems at all.


----------



## yaesumofo (Dec 28, 2007)

As the owenr of several titanium watches I can say that none of them cause any sort of reaction on my skin. Do yourself a flvor and give the watch a good cleaning wash it with soap and water and then wash it again then try it again. If this continues to irritate sell it and get a stainless steel version.
This may be an important thing to remember when and if you may ever need a joint replacment. Some (not all) contain titanium and it your body is reactive with titanium you will have a BIG problem on your hands.
I have a knee replacment. The knee is a sigma knee made by johnson and johnson. This knee contains all kinds of different meatals loks chromium and molybdenum but not Titanium. I wonder why.
Yaesumofo





Robocop said:


> I just received a very nice Swiss Army Watch for Xmas and really like it.....my question is has anyone ever had a reaction to titanium when worn on the skin? This watch is all titanium and it may be my imagination however it seems like my wrist itches when I wear anything titanium.
> 
> I wear a stainless duty watch daily with no problems however once long ago I had a similiar watch with a titanium band that I remember making my wrist irritated. I have never been allergic to anything at all and it seems odd that titanium would bother my wrists....is it my imagination? All of the online searching I found that titanium is very good material and is said to be free of allergic reactions.
> 
> ...


----------



## ErickThakrar (Dec 29, 2007)

There is quite a bit of evidence that indicates that the people that do react to titanium are actually reacting to other alloyed elements in the titanium item. Chromium is one suspected culprit as is nickel. Titanium itself generally doesn't react in the body and in most environments because of the rapidity of oxidation and the resulting titanium oxide film that forms.


----------



## picard (Dec 29, 2007)

Some people might have allergic skin reaction to Ti. Ti is not toxic upon contact to human skin. The allergic reaction is considered extreme cases for some people but it doesn't happen to most watch users.


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 29, 2007)

Robocop said:


> I just received a very nice Swiss Army Watch for Xmas and really like it...


Does it have a fold-out blade and can opener? (OK, _some_one had to ask.)



Robocop said:


> my question is has anyone ever had a reaction to titanium when worn on the skin? This watch is all titanium and it may be my imagination however it seems like my wrist itches when I wear anything titanium.


Not with my Ti watch. Could it be some sort of sweat rash?



McGizmo said:


> Ti is basically inert but I have read claims from a cutlery mfg that Ti impedes if not blocks out the growth of bacteria in its proximity which implies some sort of biological reaction?!?


I've heard that copper does that, so copper door handles are a good idea in hospitals.

I've also heard that someone made a self-cleaning surface with Ti or Ti oxide, which uses sunlight to oxidise dirt, which then falls or washes straight off the surface.


----------



## skcusfpc (Dec 29, 2007)

I much prefer aluminum watches.


----------



## Robocop (Dec 30, 2007)

i am not sure if there is any difference however I swapped the original titanium watch for a different titanium model and it wears just fine on my wrist. Maybe the grade or coating of titanium is different however the new one has no reaction at all....thanks for the help and it seems my problem is resolved. The new watch below is even a little lighter than the first one and I had enough cash left over to get a very cool atomic-solar G-Shock for duty wear also.



http://www.wengerna.com/browse/prod...cat_id=5&cat_name=Wenger Watches&sub_cat_id=6


----------



## ErickThakrar (Dec 30, 2007)

It boils down to what I posted earlier. The alloying elements are what causes the reaction, not the titanium itself. Most likely, the new watch uses a different alloy than the other one. 

As for the germicidal properties, that's as mentioned a function of Titanium oxide and sunlight. To my knowledge (admittedly, I could remember this wrong) titanium itself doesn't have any innate abilities as far as that goes. Silver does though.


----------



## paulr (Dec 30, 2007)

One advantage of Ti vs steel for watches is that Ti doesn't conduct heat as well, so Ti watches don't feel cold on your wrist like steel watches do. 

I have a Snow Peak titanium spork and don't get any alergic tingle when I put it on my tongue, which I'd expect to be more sensitive than my wrist.


----------



## Robocop (Jan 1, 2008)

I have now worn the new version Titanium watch for an entire night and day with no trouble at all. It may have simply been my imagination or most likely the way that the other watch fit my wrist. I wore the other watch overnight and it was a very loose fit. The following morning I noticed the redness and quickly got it in my head it was the type of metal.

The second watch I tried fit great and I noticed no problems at all. Also I never wore a watch before while off duty and while on duty the watch I wore always had a velcro material band. Maybe I was not used to a metal band at all as this is the first watch I have worn with a heavier metal band.

Regardless I am very happy with the titanium choice I now have and yes the watch bug seems to have got me.....I have found very many others I am now planning on purchasing later.


----------



## TorchBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

Robocop said:


> I wore the other watch overnight and it was a very loose fit. The following morning I noticed the redness and quickly got it in my head it was the type of metal.
> 
> ... Also I never wore a watch before while off duty and while on duty the watch I wore always had a velcro material band. Maybe I was not used to a metal band at all as this is the first watch I have worn with a heavier metal band.


New to metal watch bands? How many hairs did you lose from your wrist during the wear-in period? :hairpull: All my metal straps have seemed to settle down and not do it after a while, thankfully.


----------

